# 1993 300ZX?



## roni33 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi There. New to this forum.

Wanted to get people's opinion on whether a 93 300ZX is worth looking at or not. It has 106K on it. AT. Twin Turbo. Black. New Tires. I love the way this car looks and I am sure it is pretty fast. Interior is pretty good. No tears. Dash is good. I know fuel economy is not real good but hey its a sports car. But it is now 19 years old and I just sold my 1990 Eclipse because it needed so much work. Sort of sorry I sold it now but its too late. The 300ZX comes out clean on Autocheck and does not appear to have any body damage. Paint looks ok for its age. Looks like it may have been garaged. Owner has maint records. But being a 19 yr old car I am a little nervous about laying out $6500 for it. I do NOT want a project car but am willing to spend SOME on it like any used car. So anyone have an opinion on this? Thanks.


----------

